# Chat .......



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes chat is down for repairs 

See you all soon as we can


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank goodness, I was worried that a hacker got it. lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

honest...i didn't do it.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I am thinking of getting the newest version of chat. It has more options and cooler features. Just cost some cash


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just please get something going soon, this is my connection to the outside world. lol


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

Shaggy/Sue, whens chat gonna be up? 
Having chat withdrawls!!!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Chill Phantom, it's only been 5 days. lol
Shaggy is working on it but he has to get the moolah first. These things take time if you want the chat to be done right (and better then before). Until then, there is always PM.


----------



## wm_crash (Feb 6, 2007)

I thought Shaggy was not upgrading specifically because of the mucho moolah required. Is that true?

cheerios,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

shaggy is upgrading the top chat set up on the net.it was so nice of you to buy it for him crash.we all appreciate your generosity....

shaggy works his butt off to give us a great meeting place.the least we can do is be patient..and so far folks have been pretty darn good about it..


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

Buggy said:


> Chill Phantom, it's only been 5 days. lol
> Shaggy is working on it but he has to get the moolah first. These things take time if you want the chat to be done right (and better then before). Until then, there is always PM.


I was only kidding around, if I was serious I woulda made my most a lot longer.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

We could always use one of those www.freewebconference.com.org sites and talk!


----------



## wm_crash (Feb 6, 2007)

OK doooooood, I can't really tell if it's sarcasm, but really my question was just asking for a minor piece of clarifying information. Shaggy said the newer version costs some cash . . . I assumed maybe costs too much and hence he was not considering it . . . then Buggy said something about moolah for chat . . . . . so I just wanted to know if he was contemplating getting a new version or not . . . that's all . . . .

I am not ********************ing at anyone for anything and I am not demanding anything from anyone at any specific time. I just asked a simple question which can very well go unanswered if deemed annoying or arrogant. I also don't think that anyone expressing impatience to have chat is doing it with the intent to cause grief, but is simply expressing how much Shaggy's work is valued and how much the resources he shares with the rest of us are appreciated.

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan



lohachata said:


> shaggy is upgrading the top chat set up on the net.it was so nice of you to buy it for him crash.we all appreciate your generosity....
> 
> shaggy works his butt off to give us a great meeting place.the least we can do is be patient..and so far folks have been pretty darn good about it..


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

wm_crash said:


> OK doooooood, I can't really tell if it's sarcasm, but really my question was just asking for a minor piece of clarifying information. Shaggy said the newer version costs some cash . . . I assumed maybe costs too much and hence he was not considering it . . . then Buggy said something about moolah for chat . . . . . so I just wanted to know if he was contemplating getting a new version or not . . . that's all . . . .
> 
> I am not ********************ing at anyone for anything and I am not demanding anything from anyone at any specific time. I just asked a simple question which can very well go unanswered if deemed annoying or arrogant. I also don't think that anyone expressing impatience to have chat is doing it with the intent to cause grief, but is simply expressing how much Shaggy's work is valued and how much the resources he shares with the rest of us are appreciated.
> 
> ...


Thanks wm_crash. I am not sure if I will be updating the chat or trying to fix this one. I am not sure I really sure I like the newest one yet. Thanks for the post thought


----------

